# Is my rabbit pregnant?



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 22, 2018)

So I got a rex rabbit back in August and I've had her in a cage with a slightly older buck. Well I noticed here recently that she had started getting a round stomach and didnt seem to want to be touched so I didnt get her out of the cage for awhile. Well yesterday I decided to get her out and her stomach is HUGE and pretty tight feeling. Shes probably at exactly 3 months old and I palpated her and I think I felt something but I'm not sure. Shes developing extra fur (not a dewlap but actual fur) on her chest, legs, sides, and stomach. I dont think I have seen any movement of babies so I'm not sure if she is pregnant? I sent a few pictures to a friend who breeds rabbits and she said it looks like she very well could be pregnant. Any answers?


----------



## Cookiemonster (Oct 22, 2018)

would help if there were pics.... my females normally get agressive when they are pregnant... not sure if thats all females


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cookiemonster said:


> would help if there were pics.... my females normally get agressive when they are pregnant... not sure if thats all females


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hope this helps


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Oct 22, 2018)

that looks pregnant! if she didn't like you touching her stomach that is a clear sign, my mini rex had the same thing happen and I was sure she was pregnant my mom said "you're just wishful thinking" I was right. keep a close eye on her and keep an eye on her. Put a nest box in depending on how long after she was bred 28 days is when it should go in. I would also move her away from the buck.


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 22, 2018)

I moved her to a cage by herself and I put a nesting box and straw in there but she isnt making a nest... all shes doing is eating it. My friend told me I should probably help her make the nest but I'm not so sure if I should do that.


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Oct 22, 2018)

Abby_victoria1 said:


> I moved her to a cage by herself and I put a nesting box and straw in there but she isnt making a nest... all shes doing is eating it. My friend told me I should probably help her make the nest but I'm not so sure if I should do that.


you could a female i had once would let me hand her hay and help her gather it and she would do the building it was really cute, my current female didn't start nesting till the day before birth, she was digging and i thought it was just her "rabbit instincts" but she will soon.


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 22, 2018)

But I'm honestly not for sure how far along she is... is there any way you can get an idea of how pregnant she is from the picture?


----------



## CharlieRae (Oct 22, 2018)

So what month was she born? Were you trying to breed her? You really won't know if she's pregnant or not until she passes her due date, but if you don't know when that is that won't help you. 
Let her relax laying on her side and firmly but gently cup her belly. If she is far enough along you will feel kits kicking. Its quick little jabs. Like sharp pokes. I could feel babies at 26 days with my holland lop.


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 22, 2018)

CharlieRae said:


> So what month was she born? Were you trying to breed her? You really won't know if she's pregnant or not until she passes her due date, but if you don't know when that is that won't help you.
> Let her relax laying on her side and firmly but gently cup her belly. If she is far enough along you will feel kits kicking. Its quick little jabs. Like sharp pokes. I could feel babies at 26 days with my holland lop.


I didnt intentionally breed her, but I can feel little circle like things near her sides and if I feel on one of the circles another one becomes alot more feelable on the other side. Shes not very comfortable with me touching on her so I try to do it as minimal as possible but I'll see if I can feel on her again in the morning and I'll give an update.


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 23, 2018)

There’s no way anyone will be able to determine much from the photo. I would count from the day you took her away from the buck, that’s the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Cookiemonster (Oct 23, 2018)

looks pregnant..... shes cute too


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Cookiemonster said:


> looks pregnant..... shes cute too


Thanks


----------



## JimJam (Oct 23, 2018)

wow my question would be why did you have her with a male in the first place if you didn't want her to get pregnant as rabbits are AMAZING at breeding breeding breeding! She sure looks pregnant to me, some rabbits only make a nest 3 days before giving birth then full it up with fluff right before/during or after birth. Keep us updated!
(P.S - I've had a rabbit give birth at 10 weeks old, which means she was only 6 weeks old when she got pregnant... totally didn't expect that... the mum pulled her daughter's fluff to encourage her to make a nest and showed her daughter how to look after her bunnies. Nature is incredible and unpredictable!)


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 23, 2018)

JimJam said:


> wow my question would be why did you have her with a male in the first place if you didn't want her to get pregnant as rabbits are AMAZING at breeding breeding breeding! She sure looks pregnant to me, some rabbits only make a nest 3 days before giving birth then full it up with fluff right before/during or after birth. Keep us updated!
> (P.S - I've had a rabbit give birth at 10 weeks old, which means she was only 6 weeks old when she got pregnant... totally didn't expect that... the mum pulled her daughter's fluff to encourage her to make a nest and showed her daughter how to look after her bunnies. Nature is incredible and unpredictable!)


I had always heard and read that does at 3 months couldn't get pregnant so I put her with a buck and I was gonna wait to breed her when she got a few months older but I guess there's no need to wait now. Shes done pregnant lol


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Update: I can see movement in her belly now so she is definitely pregnant!


----------



## A & B (Oct 24, 2018)

Abby_victoria1 said:


> Update: I can see movement in her belly now so she is definitely pregnant!


Congrats on the bunnies! Would love to see updates when they arrive!


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Oct 24, 2018)

Yay! please keep updating us on this thread DDDDDDD i want photos of the babies!


----------



## Joyce Guardado (Oct 25, 2018)

Abby_victoria1 said:


> So I got a rex rabbit back in August and I've had her in a cage with a slightly older buck. Well I noticed here recently that she had started getting a round stomach and didnt seem to want to be touched so I didnt get her out of the cage for awhile. Well yesterday I decided to get her out and her stomach is HUGE and pretty tight feeling. Shes probably at exactly 3 months old and I palpated her and I think I felt something but I'm not sure. Shes developing extra fur (not a dewlap but actual fur) on her chest, legs, sides, and stomach. I dont think I have seen any movement of babies so I'm not sure if she is pregnant? I sent a few pictures to a friend who breeds rabbits and she said it looks like she very well could be pregnant. Any answers?


I would definitely bring her to a vet usually exotic vets have more knowledge about rabbits
I would also get them fixed there are so many bunnies in rescues that never get a home.
Plus your bunnies are more likely to get several different kinds of cancer


----------



## majorv (Oct 26, 2018)

If your doe is only 3 months old then she may not know what to do once she has them. She’s a youngster herself. Just be prepared that you may lose the litter. Once a doe reaches 10-12 weeks of age they have the potential of getting pregnant.


----------



## Preitler (Oct 27, 2018)

I had a doe get pregnant with 14 weeks this year, I didn't notice it until 6 weeks later when 6 more rabbits were hopping through that hutch. I very rarly see any movement of kits, most times I can'tr even tell for sure if she's pregnant.
Over the years, this was the 3rd young doe that accidentially got pregnent, they all did fine.

Breeding is what rabbits evolved for, that's what they excell at, producing high numbers fast. So, a pregnant rabbit isn't really a reason to see the vet as long as everything is normal. That high reproductiion rate also compensates for quite some losses, sometimes there can be problems, and sometimes first timers have some problems doing everything right in time and in the right order.
Also, spaying a pet rabbit is a good idea, those false pregnancys and hormonal swings can be a bother, apart from that they get actually pregnant at every opportunity.

So, I would avoid stressing her, give her a nestbox, lots of hay and when the time comes (mine lose some appetite 1-2 days prior kindling) would check at least every 2 hours, in case something goes wrong like kits being outside the nestbox.
I also give pregnant does extra garden time to hop around and dig, since in my opinion it's good when they get some exercise.


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Update. I'm thinking she ate the babies because I came home late one night and didnt get to check her till the morning and she was no longer fat and she had a nest but no babies


----------



## JBun (Nov 7, 2018)

That would only happen if the babies were not alive when they were born or died shortly after being born, and she was following instinct by cleaning up so as to not attract predators.


----------



## uesrnamet (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm Sooooo Sorry


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm breeding her again. So hopefully things will go as planned.


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Nov 9, 2018)

Abby_victoria1 said:


> So I got a rex rabbit back in August and I've had her in a cage with a slightly older buck. Well I noticed here recently that she had started getting a round stomach and didnt seem to want to be touched so I didnt get her out of the cage for awhile. Well yesterday I decided to get her out and her stomach is HUGE and pretty tight feeling. Shes probably at exactly 3 months old and I palpated her and I think I felt something but I'm not sure. Shes developing extra fur (not a dewlap but actual fur) on her chest, legs, sides, and stomach. I dont think I have seen any movement of babies so I'm not sure if she is pregnant? I sent a few pictures to a friend who breeds rabbits and she said it looks like she very well could be pregnant. Any answers?



I would help her with the nest and watch over her. Sometimes when rabbits are to young (as in 6 months or younger) they are not fully capable of taking care of their babies. If she succeeds in having the babies make sure their bellies are always full because your bunny might not know how to feed them. Definitely in the future do not put males with females at any age because unwanted babies/dead babies happen when you do that.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 9, 2018)

All my prayers that everything will go well.
We had a bunny in our rescue that the vet said she wasn’t pregnant but I noticed her pulling hair from her dewlap and made the cutest nest. All her babies did well. It took us an hour one day because when the bunnies were old enough we didn’t realize they could fit through the bars of the pen.
I know nothing about breeding but I always think cute stories help. Lol
Please send pics.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 10, 2018)

Abby_victoria1 said:


> I'm breeding her again. So hopefully things will go as planned.



Did you already breed her? She’s only four months old at this point I would strongly suggest waiting until at least 6mos of age before breeding her. Young rabbits need to mature sexually yes but more important mentally. If you are breeding her so young you are setting her up to fail as a mother


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Nov 11, 2018)

Abby_victoria1 said:


> I'm breeding her again. So hopefully things will go as planned.



Is she show quality or just a pet?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 12, 2018)

This is so sad. Be prepared to get all the babes spayed and neutered from your pocketbook. As savvy individuals know, there are high-vol shelters that routinely euthanize the overpopulation of domestic pets; like domestic cats. Rabbits get the shaft as rescues are overloaded also; how well we know and then uncaring people abandon these pets. So I know a lady who's taken in 15 cats and I don't think she intends to breed them as she also is well aware of lifetime costs and how quickly unaltered pets and animals reproduce. The right action would be to think of the young lady you acquired and provide her with a lifetime of love - instead of delivering litter after litter -- with documented info on uterine cancer and the ongoing euthanization rates at shelters; humans are not devoted to helping and preventing the overpopulation of pets. Volunteer or foster at a reputable organization. 
Yup, we took in a litter that was due to be euth'd at local shelter. Mom was only 5 months old when impregnated by somebun and folks at the horse farm. Excellent to not subvert to the excuse that rabbits need to breed (that's old school when you are spending time at an animal shelter and see the unwanted pets euth'd) - same goes for cats and horses and any animal or pet - laughing here because hopefully humans know what cause pregnancies to occur also.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 12, 2018)

Self-induced ovulators. || Abby_victoria1 -- are you near a rescue group or shelter that you can help (volunteer with) when pregnant females come in?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 12, 2018)

As a foster mom taking in a large female from an abuse/hoarding case, a savvy bun person informed me/us to remove her to a quiet area of our home. Stress can make a female cannibalize her youngsters; that is why shelters are so in need of fosterers and caring individuals to remove pregnant females from the stress of shelter environment; barking pets, traffic, et al. Was the reason several females came into our home!


----------

